# My first hammer



## madmatt41 (Jan 26, 2022)

I made my first hammer from scratch. I wanted to do it out of solid brass, but I didn't have enough. I turned the center from an old bolt, bored it 3/4"(my first internal boring job), then single point threaded it to 16tpi(also a first). The brass I turned and threaded 3/4x16tpi and screwed them on. I figure this is better anyway as the ends are now replaceable. Funny enough the handle is what I'm least proud of.

I haven't figured this out, but the old bolt appeared to have random super hard spots in it. I broke a drill bit trying to drill the hole for the handle, had to resharpen my 1/2" bit at least 4 times. I also burned up two 1/2" endmills trying to turn the holes into slots. So my free hammer from scrap parts was actually quite expensive.


----------



## tjb (Jan 26, 2022)

Very nice.  I don't see anything wrong with the handle.


----------



## madmatt41 (Jan 26, 2022)

I've made many wooden handles over the years. I thought I had it down, but this one I made slightly too thin for my hand. I was in a hurry to get it done, which is never a good thing, and I was trying to use a piece of scrap wood that was not the right thickness to start with. I would have liked to put a little more shape to it as well, but that's just aesthetics.


----------



## tjb (Jan 26, 2022)

Bummer.  Still looks good, though.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 27, 2022)

Very nice job!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 27, 2022)

Cheap hammer in my opinion.   There are much more expensive hobbies.   Dating super models is one......................


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 27, 2022)

The hammer and the handle both look good!

Tim


----------



## Jubil (Jan 28, 2022)

I have had the same problem a few times machining grade 8 bolts, but once you get through the hard spot they machine pretty good.
The hammer looks fine to me also.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin T (Feb 6, 2022)

I need to make one too. You did well having the ends screw on, that way you can change one end over to teflon/delrin...or other material (hard wood) if needed. This is what I want to do with mine anyways.


----------

